# My first roadbike, (Specialized) but what is it??? Help me!



## BAKnine (Oct 10, 2011)

*My first Specialized but what is it? (updated 18 OCT 2011)*

Hello All. (18 OCT 2011 update below)

Got a bike I need help figuring out, but before we get into the bike, let me tell you little about the rider so that you might be able to answer my questions better.

I am 34, a veteran transitioning from active duty, no longer able to run due to foot surgery. As a result, I gained 30 lbs of weight during my recovery. During therapy we discovered that endured almost no discomfort from cycling (part of my therapy was daily time on a spinning bike for cardio).

Now I am on my own, moved to florida and my brother-in-law gave me a bike that belonged to his father, because he knew I wanted to get in to cycling for fitness purposes but I didn't have the means to purchase a bike. He said I can get it running and keep it.

"Specialized Epic COMP Designed in USA California" on top tube
"Direct Drive Racing Carbon Fiber Computer Designed" on seat tube
"Direct Drive Aluminum" on forks
"Shimano 105" groupset
"SR SAKAE Custom Modolo Patent Anatomic Bend" on bars
"MAVIC 195-NE Black Electro 622x13 (700cc)" on wheels
"Vittoria Rubino Pro 700x23 (23-622) FD" on tires

All shimano parts numbers are on the 10xx series (HB-1055, FH-1056, FC-1056, BR-1055, etc.) All parts have the VIA stamp.

The bike would not shift. The lever will pull on the cable, but when released it will go back to its original position. Took it today to my LBS and the mechanic told me the controls where shot, but everything else is in excellent condition. He even offered to buy it from me "as is" 3 times, $500, $600 and $700 offers, until he realized it was not for sale.

My immediate goal is to get it on the road ASAP. He said all I need are the controls, but for what I can see, they are out of my immediate reach, so I was thinking about installing down tube shifters (this frame is set to use them as well), and then down the road buying the replacement STI.

What do you think??? I will answer all questions...

Thank you,

Very respectfully,
-Big Al


----------



## Natedogz (Aug 25, 2010)

BAKnine said:


> Hello All.
> 
> Got a bike I need help figuring out, but before we get into the bike, let me tell you little about the rider so that you might be able to answer my questions better.
> 
> ...


Did a Google search and found some answers:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/bi...-specialized-epic-pro-carbon-fiber-36387.html

Specialized Epic Carbon Road Bike product review

Is 1990's Specialized Epic frameset all carbon fiber?

Catastrophic failure of Specialized Epic carbon fiber frames?

So to me looks like approximately 1995 Specialized Epic Comp carbon road bike, you might call Specialized for more info, since their online road bike archive only goes back to 2002. Must have been a very high-end bike when it came out, I would not sell it until you know alot more about it.

105 components are nice, not sure what LBS guy meant by they are "shot"....??? I'd be lookin for a different LBS and a second opinion from somebody who doesn't try to immediately tell you it's shot and then offer to buy it.  The wheels look almost brand new, the tires might be dried out and unsafe to ride, depends how old they are and what they look like in person. Rest of the components looks pretty good, certainly good enough for first bike, but not sure how they stack up today. :thumbsup:


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

My guess (and it is a guess) is that it's a '93 model. 
BikePedia - 1993 Specialized Epic Complete Bicycle

You can already measure the desirability of the bike by the fact that the LBS employee offered to buy it, but I agree with Natedogz that you should get a second opinion on the shifters. Over time, it's common for them to gum up and 'freeze' as you describe, but oftentimes a triflow (or similar) flush solves the problem. Since they're already dysfunctional, it's not like you'll hurt anything trying! :thumbsup:


----------



## BAKnine (Oct 10, 2011)

*Done some research, here is what I found...*

ok, it's been a while and I have been doing some research. 

The most obvious thing I discovered is that there is a lot of confusion and mis-information online about the '90's Epics.

I was able to find a digital copy of the '93 & '94 Specialized catalogs, translated to German, so it was a lot of work to figure it out. but this is what I discovered.

1993 Epic SE: Shimano RX100 Groupset, Red $889

1993 Epic: Shimano 105SC STI Groupset, Red $1,192

1993 Epic COMP: Shimano 600 Ultegra Groupset, Purple $1,625

1993 Epic PRO: Shimano Dura-Ace STI Groupset, Purple $2,167


1994 Epic: Campagnolo Stratos Ergo Groupset, Red $1,000

1994 Epic COMP: Shimano 105 STI Groupset, Blue $1,200

1994 Epic PRO: Shimano 600 Ultegra STI groupset, Black $1,600

Now those are the specs of the complete bikes as offered on the catalogs, but all of them had the option of just ordering the frame & groupset of choice, plus upgraded alloy wheels.

on mine, everything matched the catalog specs, other than the saddle & tires. the originals were both Specialized brand (the tires and saddle). other than that, everything else is as listed on the catalog for the 1994 Specialized Epic COMP.

The Epic Model name, was used in '93 & '94 and listed as Racing & Triathlon Roadbike. it didn't show up again until 2003 as a $2,000 mountain bike. then again on 2007 - present as a mountain bike.

Found a few for sale complete bikes as well as frames, but a lot of them were listed wrong or confused with the '93 & '94 Allez (lower end) or M2 (higher end) series Roadbikes.

Hope this info helps the next guy looking for it.

Next I'll tell you what I have done with the bike so far...

-Big AL


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

Interesting info, thanks for sharing. Posts re: older Epics do pop up here every so often, so (as you say), it could help someone looking for similar info.

Let us know how you make out with the 'restoration', and BTW if you do decide to flush the shifters, I'll revise my previous advice. Instead of flushing with Triflow (or similar) start with WD-40 (repeat, if necessary), then follow up with Triflow.


----------



## aptivaboy (Nov 21, 2009)

I'm not sure of the exact year, but yes, that's almost certainly an early to mid '90s carbon fiber (Allez) Epic. The Allez was their top of the line bike at around that time, and the Allez Epic was the carbon fiber version. At some point, the Allez fell off of the title, and the steel Allez fell down the model heirarchy leaving just the carbon fiber Epic behind (I think I have that right). A lot of folks look down on those early tube and glue and lug carbon frames, but properly cared for they'll last nearly forever. Specialized reportedly over built them in order to ensure the new technology of the day would not fail at some inopportune time. 

This threads might help:

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/retro-classic/some-specialized-history-190991.html

Thank you for your service.

Robert


----------



## Robbmiami (Nov 14, 2011)

Beautiful bike ! Not to hijack your post but I have the same frame and was wondering if anyone has ever tried to run 700 x 28c tires on there. I'll be using it to commute on rough Miami roads and I want the fattest tires I can fit ! Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------

